# Abowyer Broadheads



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 3, 2020)

If you guys struggle with sharpening broad heads like i do you might give these heads a try. Sure i can sharpen pretty fair, better than a butter knife!! but not as good as i won't them sometimes. Abowyer heads come razor sharp out of the box. I bought some single bevel in 145 grains and some 175 grains. they fly great also. I know all heads will kill if put it the right spot, but i need all the help i can get. Good luck to all this season, it's not long till tree time.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 3, 2020)

Stay away from those snake Dave.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Aug 3, 2020)

I have found that the Stay Sharp System works very well. I use it on Zwickey Deltas and they get scary sharp. I an not sold on the need for single bevel heads for deer and hogs.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 3, 2020)

I have used their Abowyer Bonehead large for a few years. Super sharp and even more durable! Great head for sure!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 3, 2020)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Stay away from those snake Dave.


I wish they would stay away from me.After my run in with the rattle snake i stepped right on top of a copper head at the TBG spring hunt at Tuckahoe.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 3, 2020)

bowhunterdavid said:


> I wish they would stay away from me.After my run in with the rattle snake i stepped right on top of a copper head at the TBG spring hunt at Tuckahoe.


I'm a bit of a magnet to those things too. Wish I wasn't!


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 4, 2020)

Glad to see a review on these heads. I have looked at the Abowyer boneheads in 200 grain several times. I may have to pull the trigger soon.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 4, 2020)

I ran upon some 2 blade thunderheads the other day. I'd never seen em before. I know us trad guys ain't suppose to shoot replacement blades but I wondered if yall ever seen any?


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a question, not tryin’ to be argumentative. So one reason to buy the abowyers is the fact that that they come razor sharp out of the package.  That’s cool, but once you shoot it into something, be it a target or animal,  it won’t be as sharp anymore.  So then what?


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 4, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> I have a question, not tryin’ to be argumentative. So one reason to buy the abowyers is the fact that that they come razor sharp out of the package.  That’s cool, but once you shoot it into something, be it a target or animal,  it won’t be as sharp anymore.  So then what?


Yea! Then what? When you shoot 6 hogs a week like sawtooth, that gets expensive!?


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 4, 2020)

A good file and a leather belt hones my zwickeys good nuff for my liking.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 4, 2020)

sawtooth said:


> I have a question, not tryin’ to be argumentative. So one reason to buy the abowyers is the fact that that they come razor sharp out of the package.  That’s cool, but once you shoot it into something, be it a target or animal,  it won’t be as sharp anymore.  So then what?


I already got a good answer. Found a man who sales and make's custom knives two miles from my house. He told me to bring them dull broadheads to him and he would get them razor sharp for me. I said yes sir but got to shoot at something first.Might have to take him a fresh back strap sometime. And yes the one i practice with is dull. When i try to sharpen heads i use a cross cut file and they are ok but not to my liking.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 4, 2020)

Can't beat that deal. .


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Aug 5, 2020)

The 2 Blade Thunderheads were only out for a short while. I think they were 150 grains. They work well. The blades can be resharpened with a Landsky.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 5, 2020)

There's a trick to that file. You can get a single bevel nasty sharp with a file and a strop. I'll show you how I do mine next time I see you.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 5, 2020)

Trad hunters, including me can't afford these. Wow is all I can say.  They look great.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Aug 6, 2020)

I can get 3 Zwickey's  for the price of one of those. Plus I really do not think that a single bevel is necessary for deer or hogs.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 7, 2020)

Ben1100Mag said:


> I can get 3 Zwickey's  for the price of one of those. Plus I really do not think that a single bevel is necessary for deer or hogs.


They come in a three pack not individual.


----------



## Ben1100Mag (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes 3 in a Pack for $60. That's $20 a head......


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes I agree they are expensive. I hope they last me a long time. I guess you pay extra for them being sharp out of the box. Hope I get better at sharpening this year.


----------

